# russet potato



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2009)

Πώς λέγεται αυτή η ποικιλία πατάτας; Εμένα μού φαίνεται μάλλον σαν κοινή πατάτα, παρά το γεγονός ότι η ονομασία της σημαίνει κοκκινωπή, καστανέρυθρη, κοκκινόφαιη. 





Υπάρχουν και οι red potatoes (που μ' αρέσουν πολύ), αλλά δεν ξέρω καν αν υπάρχουν στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Leximaniac (Aug 28, 2009)

Εγώ ήξερα ότι τις έλεγαν έτσι για να ξεχωρίζουν από τις Yukon golden potatoes


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2009)

Αν πρόκειται για αυτήν εδώ:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russet_Burbank_potato
δεν είναι πολύ αμερικάνικο φρούτο για να το έχουμε βαφτίσει εμείς;


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2009)

Καμιά αντίρρηση. Εμείς έχουμε δηλαδή μόνο πατάτες ονομασίας προέλευσης και γλυκοπατάτες, τίποτε άλλο.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2009)

Το GWord λέει ότι _russet_ μπορεί να σημαίνει και "χωριάτικος", οπότε ίσως είναι κι αυτό μια λύση (όπως π.χ. έχουμε στην Ελλάδα τη χωριάτικη σαλάτα). Εμείς πάντως τιμούμε ιδιαίτερα τις κίτρινες / χρυσές πατάτες της Βροντούς.


----------



## SBE (Aug 28, 2009)

Κυπριακή σελίδα με τις ποικιλίες πατάτας που καλλιεργουνται στας Ευρώπας εδώ. 
Ενω περισσοτερα είδη με φωτογραφίες υπάρχουν εδω (ελληνική σελίδα) 
Οι ράσετ ειναι βλέπω μεγαλης περιεκτικότητας σε άμυλο και είναι γενικής χρησεως, επομενως αν δεν έχιε σημασία στο κείμενό σου, γιατί να αναφερθείς σε ποικιλία;

Πάντως οι κυπριακές είναι πολύ καλές πατάτες. Δεν είναι θέμα ποικιλίας αλλά χώματος.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2009)

Στο κείμενό μου, δηλαδή στο καρτούν, κάνει αντιδιαστολή μεταξύ russet και κόκκινης πατάτας. Η πρώτη εμφανίζεται στην οθόνη κι έχει ένα χρώμα περίπου κεραμιδί. Ποια είναι η διαφορά τους σύμφωνα με το διάλογο; Η εξής:
Red taters, you can reason with them. But Russets, why, they's just plain mean.
Δηλαδή, στα ίδια πλαίσια της λογικής με τη νύφη που καλλιεργείται στη γλάστρα.


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2009)

SBE said:


> [...]
> Πάντως οι κυπριακές είναι πολύ καλές πατάτες. Δεν είναι θέμα ποικιλίας αλλά χώματος.


 
+1

Τις τίμησα δεόντως το καλοκαίρι στην Κρήτη. Και να φανταστείς ότι ήμουνα δυο βήματα από το οροπέδιο του Λασιθίου, που κάποτε (πριν 40+ χρόνια) έβγαζε κατά γενική ομολογία ίσως τις καλύτερες πατάτες! Αλλά, όπως λες, το χώμα είναι καθοριστικός παράγοντας, και στο Λασίθι το επιφανειακό στρώμα έχει μειωθεί πάρα πολύ, λόγω εντατικών καλλιεργειών. Αν βρείτε, πάντως, να τις φάτε οφτές στη χόβολη ή τηγανιτές σε καλό ελαιόλαδο, σε καπνισμένο, βαρύ μαντεμένιο τηγάνι, στη φωτιά πάντα.
Πολύ δυσεύρετες επίσης, αλλά εκπληκτικές, είναι οι πατάτες από το Φλαμπουρέσι Χασίων (Τρικάλων)· με είχαν ενθουσιάσει όταν δοκίμασα. Φαίνεται ότι πεινάω, έτσι;


----------



## Palavra (Aug 28, 2009)

Θα μπορούσες ίσως να το σφάξεις και να παίξεις με «πατάτα» και «γλυκοπατάτα». Εξάλλου, αν απευθύνεται σε παιδάκια, η παραπάνω πληροφορία ίσως πάει και χαμένη... Έδιτ: εννοώ την ακόμα παραπάνω πληροφορία, όχι την πληροφορία του αποπάνω κυρίου για πατάτες που μας ανοίγει την όρεξη μεσημεριάτικα...:)


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2009)

Palavra said:


> Θα μπορούσες ίσως να το σφάξεις και να παίξεις με «πατάτα» και «γλυκοπατάτα». Εξάλλου, αν απευθύνεται σε παιδάκια, η παραπάνω πληροφορία ίσως πάει και χαμένη... Έδιτ: εννοώ την ακόμα παραπάνω πληροφορία, όχι την πληροφορία του αποπάνω κυρίου για πατάτες που μας ανοίγει την όρεξη μεσημεριάτικα...:)


 
Συμφωνώ για το σφάξιμο, λόγω παιδικού κοινού, με μια παραλλαγή:
_Οι κόκκινες πατάτες καλές είναι. Αλλά οι χωριάτικες είναι άπαιχτες._

@Παλάβρα: και πού να περιγράψω και τα υπόλοιπα πιάτα στο τραπέζι!


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2009)

daeman said:


> _Οι κόκκινες πατάτες καλές είναι. Αλλά οι χωριάτικες είναι άπαιχτες._



Η πλάκα είναι ότι δεν εννοεί αυτό. 
Red taters, you can reason with them. But Russets, why, they's just plain mean.
Εδώ κυριολεκτεί. Επειδή αντιμετωπίζουν μια πατάτα-βαμπίρ, αυτό που λέει είναι ότι με τις κόκκινες μπορείς να συνεννοηθείς κάπως, ενώ οι russets είναι μοχθηρές, δεν παίρνουν από λόγια.


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Η πλάκα είναι ότι δεν εννοεί αυτό.
> Red taters, you can reason with them. But Russets, why, they's just plain mean.
> Εδώ κυριολεκτεί. Επειδή αντιμετωπίζουν μια πατάτα-βαμπίρ, αυτό που λέει είναι ότι με τις κόκκινες μπορείς να συνεννοηθείς κάπως, ενώ οι russets είναι μοχθηρές, δεν παίρνουν από λόγια.


 
Μωρέ μπράβο παρανόηση! Και φαντασία ο σεναριογράφος!

Τότε, το _άπαιχτες_ με την κακή έννοια (δεν παίζεσαι με τίποτα...) και το _χωριάτικες _επίσης (αγύριστο κεφάλι, κ.λπ.)
Ή ακόμη καλύτερα, το δικό σου παραπάνω, λίγο πιο σουλουπωμένο ώστε να χωρέσει.

Άδερ δαν δατ, αματελώς! (I'm at a loss, νέο επίρρημα, κατευθείαν στο nonce words.)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 28, 2009)

Τώρα που είπες "άπαιχτες", μου έφερες στο μυαλό κάτι: Σε διόρθωση ενός γενικά καλού υποτιτλισμού, αυτό που μου χτύπησε άσχημα, αλλά δεν είχα εξουσιοδότηση να το αλλάξω, ήταν ότι τα επίθετα great, amazing, spectacular και τα παρόμοια είχαν ΟΛΑ αποδοθεί ως "άπαιχτος". Αν ήταν βιβλίο, θα το είχα διορθώσει, αλλά ήταν υπότιτλος, και ξέρεις τις οδηγίες να μην πειράζουμε το προσωπικό στυλ του συναδέλφου.


----------



## Zazula (Aug 28, 2009)

Red taters, you can reason with them. But Russets, why, they's just plain mean.
Οι κόκκινες πατάτες είναι συζητήσιμες. Αλλά εκείνες των αγρών, είναι πολύ άγριες.


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2009)

Alexandra said:


> Τώρα που είπες "άπαιχτες", μου έφερες στο μυαλό κάτι: Σε διόρθωση ενός γενικά καλού υποτιτλισμού, αυτό που μου χτύπησε άσχημα, αλλά δεν είχα εξουσιοδότηση να το αλλάξω, ήταν ότι τα επίθετα great, amazing, spectacular και τα παρόμοια είχαν ΟΛΑ αποδοθεί ως "άπαιχτος". Αν ήταν βιβλίο, θα το είχα διορθώσει, αλλά ήταν υπότιτλος, και ξέρεις τις οδηγίες να μην πειράζουμε το προσωπικό στυλ του συναδέλφου.


 
Τώρα που το λες, πρέπει να τον (την) έχω πετύχει κι εγώ, αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω τώρα να ψάξω κιτάπια· το θέρος είναι σε προχωρημένο στάδιο, πόλεμος δεν φαίνεται στον ορίζοντα (παρά μόνον εξεγέρσεις λόγω φτώχειας), αλλά έφτασε η ώρα κοντινού γάμου στην οικογένεια και 3 μέρες τώρα είμαστε σε κατάσταση συνεχούς εκστρατείας...

Καλό του Ζαζ, μόνο που και το _συζητήσιμες_ είναι λιγάκι αμφίσημο...


----------



## Zazula (Aug 31, 2009)

daeman said:


> Καλό του Ζαζ, μόνο που και το _συζητήσιμες_ είναι λιγάκι αμφίσημο...


Το _συζητήσιμες_ το έβαλα ενδεικτικά. Το _αγρών-άγριες_ ήθελα ουσιαστικά να αναδείξω.


----------



## nickel (Aug 31, 2009)

daeman said:


> Καλό του Ζαζ, μόνο που και το _συζητήσιμες_ είναι λιγάκι αμφίσημο...


Τότε χρησιμοποιούμε (εδώ) το «συνεννοήσιμες».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 31, 2009)

Πάντως, κρίμα που δεν είναι οι russets οι κόκκινες, θα γινόντουσαν κάτι πατάτες ρούσες... :)


----------

